# Mein 2 in 1 Notebook schafft nciht das was es schaffen sollte.



## I3LACKRA1N (15. April 2018)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir für die Schule und Lehrgänge ein Microsoft Surface Pro 4 geholt. 

Nichts besonderes drin (aber ******* teuer)

I5-7300U
4Gb RAM
Intel HD 620 Chip mit 512MB

Reicht halt zum arbeiten (und ist auch sonst für ein Tablet meiner Meinung nach nicht allzu schlecht)

Nun dachte ich mir neben der Hauptmutzung als Arbeitsgerät kann ich ja mal alte Spiele rauskramen und sie installieren. Also habe ich unter anderem den ersten Darksiders Teil und Far Cry 2 installiert.

Far Cry 2 läuft auf medium super, aber Darksiders zum Beisbiel hat gerne Framedrops.

Nun meine Frage: Wieso ist das so? Die Hardware erfüllt die Systemanforderungen, aber beim spielen merke ich davon leider nichts.

Gibt es da irgendeiner Lösung oder Einstellung die ich übersehen habe um das volle Potenzial von dem Ding zu nutzen?

Kenne mich mit mobilen Geräten nicht aus. Habe schließlich zu Hause noch einen vollwertigen Gaming PC.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal bei den Leuten die mir etwas über die Lösung des "Problems" und allgemein Infos zu mobilen PC's sagen können.

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (15. April 2018)

Gib mal bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung an.
Das was ich gefunden habe hat z. B. ne recht hohe Auflösung, was erklären würde warum das Teil beim Zocken so langsam ist.


----------



## I3LACKRA1N (15. April 2018)

Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich gerade leider nciht nachschauen, aber die Auflösung weiß ich aus dem Kopf. Diese ist jedoch nciht so wichtig, da ich alle Spiele auf eine Auflösung von 1280x800 stelle. Daher sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Auflösung geben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. April 2018)

*Intel HD 620 Chip mit 512MB


*Die "Grafikkarte" wird wohl das Problem sein.


----------



## MacOS_2018 (19. April 2018)

Hallo,
na das Surface Pro von Dir hat ja nicht besonders viel Leistung.
Und ich denke auch dass am meisten die Grafikkarte daran schuld sein sollte,
wieso du viele Spiele nicht flüssig spielen kannst.


----------



## micha34 (19. April 2018)

HD620 hat ca. die halbe Leistung der IRIS 550 im Acer meiner Freundin der für Casual Games genutzt wird.HD620 ist recht untermotorisiert.


----------

